# Allen Lee and Christopher Tolkien on Ents



## 1stvermont (Sep 5, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone knew if Christoper Tolkien or Allen Lee made any comments either positive or negative on the dedication of the Ents in the movies?

Guess I found my answer, he did the drawings for the ents but not treebeard. 






BBC - Devon - People - Trees as art


Lord of the Rings artist Alan Lee talks about his affinity with trees and how he loves to draw them.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------

